# MOre baby(s), MOre Pigeons!!



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

My Lahore egg hatched (only one) so got a picture after 7 hours of impatient waiting!!

Got a pair of Mookies though both look like females !! (which i hope they arent cuz they're tooooooooooooooo cute!)

Update on my fantails baby:
Has white feathers and a boombastic tail!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Ooopss! Almost forgot the baby!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVELY, LOVELY PIJIES!!

We anxiously await future updates!!  

Hugs and Scritches to all!!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Thnx Squeaks!!
Btw Mr.Squeaks When are you plannin on getting married? Heard you're a good dad!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Too cute, especially that last picture!  
Congrats!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Love that little white baby......looks like it's just "chillin"........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hamza, I do love that little baby. I think Lahores are one of the prettiest pigeons anyhow. Will look forward to seeing it grow.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

OK guys, i want to know if i can take the little baby out for like 15mins to let him meet the rest of "his" family? Hes three weeks old..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hamza said:


> OK guys, i want to know if i can take the little baby out for like 15mins to let him meet the rest of "his" family? Hes three weeks old..


Sure you can. I'm sure you've noticed that the parents aren't really paying that much attention to him anyway, except for feeding. They'll probably never miss him. LOL


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Sure you can. I'm sure you've noticed that the parents aren't really paying that much attention to him anyway, except for feeding. They'll probably never miss him. LOL


He's all alone the whole day.. The pigeons are now feeding him partly digested seeds (as it looks).. He's a good flapper all right!

When can i start getting him to know me?
Will post pics of hime tmrw in my hand...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hamza said:


> Thnx Squeaks!!
> Btw Mr.Squeaks When are you plannin on getting married? Heard you're a good dad!


How kind of you to ask!

Unfortunately, not all hens will take kindly to a guy who has to ride herd on THREE cats! Cats like to chase, catch and sometimes eat our kind! However, I have my three under my complete control!

BUT, this situation _could_ make a lady mighty nervous! Could even affect her egg laying!  

I will have to remain a bachelor, although I DO have a candidate in mind. Right now, she is not available...however, I'm a patient pij... 

My human mate and I send SCRITCHES to all your wonderful Squabs!!

Mr. Squeaks


----------



## missy73089 (Feb 26, 2007)

Your pigeons are Beautiful!! Love the little fantail, so cute!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

missy73089 said:


> Your pigeons are Beautiful!! Love the little fantail, so cute!


Thnx! He has quite a tail now!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are the Lahore babies..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hamza said:


> Here are the Lahore babies..


Fat-cropped little cuties!! They are adorable.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! More "Dolly Parton" babies! They are adorable!

Terry


----------

